

Shifu: A Smart Way To Manage Your To Do List On Your Smartphone - shifu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thesignals 

======
JimmaDaRustla
Love the "call back who you just called" feature. Just imagined stalkers
loving this feature.

Anyway, nice to see a unique point of view at an age old problem!

------
jyothi
Wouldn't Google Now at some point do all of this ? I think I guess Shifu makes
it a little more mutually controlled. It would be good if this learns over
time on what to remind and what not. A pebble app integration would be nice.

~~~
shifu
you get it right Shifu learn over time from your usage pattern . Pebble
Integration in coming soon :)

------
awmanoj
Having used it for sometime now this is the smartest one. I keep guessing at
their algorithm on finding my free time because it gets pretty close. Good
application.

------
praval
It's a cool idea and I've seen this work pretty well on the Android phone. I
_wish_ iOS was open enough for you to do it for the rest of us. :/

------
betaout
To-do Automation. I love the ability of this app to automate creation of my
tasks from phone callbacks, simple reminders etc. Great jobs guys.

~~~
shifu
Thanks

------
saiphul
Context has been a buzzword for quite a while. This is that rare app that uses
it in a usable, seamless manner. Very impressed.

------
officemonkey
I can't support this app. Batman's mom is dead.

------
imshikha
A very easy-to-use, user-friendly app.

------
michaelsmassey
Nice App.

------
shruti89
Nice app

------
deepansh
amazing

